# Anonymous VS Sony: The Battle Begins



## ogRex (Mar 6, 2011)

A new posting on the official home of Anonymous Activism asks for a "call to arms" against the Sony Corporation. 

Here is an excerpt:



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Gentlemen,
> 
> A call to arms.
> 
> ...


http://forums.whyweprotest.net/threads/ano...-viewers.77534/

Anonymous VS Sony: ITS ON LIKE DONKEY KONG!! 

This is definitely big news for the gaming industry.


----------



## chyyran (Mar 6, 2011)

They took down a whole pseudo-religion, they can take down a corporation that has some power over Google Inc.

Right?


----------



## Nujui (Mar 6, 2011)

ron975 said:
			
		

> They took down a whole pseudo-religion, they can take down a corporation that has some power over Google Inc.
> 
> Right?


Maybe.

I wonder how this will play out.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 6, 2011)

Saw this and was like "Oh shit, their throwing hammers!"
Man I am so going out to buy some popcorn.


----------



## Frogman (Mar 6, 2011)

Can we help


----------



## Supreme Dirt (Mar 6, 2011)

GO ANONYMOUS.

Take those bastards down.


----------



## giratina16 (Mar 6, 2011)

I really can't believe that it isn't a breach of the data protection act. I actually hate Sony, I almost want to throw my PS3 up the wall, but I won't 'cause I love it. I mean it's not like they can achieve anything with these IP addresses, if the justice system is still intact then we were committing no crime by visiting the site and/or watching the video.

Kind of off topic to the whole god damn thread!


----------



## Evo.lve (Mar 6, 2011)

I will be back in 5 minutes, I'm going to get some popcorn.

Also some 3D glasses. This should be a movie.


----------



## Nujui (Mar 6, 2011)

I'll bring some candy.


----------



## GameWinner (Mar 6, 2011)

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW yeah, I may be a Sony fan but even I know this is going way too far!
Anonymous, win this!


----------



## Xale (Mar 6, 2011)

It is on in a manner similar to Donkey Kong.


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 6, 2011)

Sh*t just got real~
Sony better fix up, or a few years down the line, people will talk about a company that once used to make consoles.


----------



## Evo.lve (Mar 6, 2011)

Yeah, Sony had better fix up their image, or one day people will be telling their kids about a company that bitchfitted whenever things didn't go their way and how there's a life lesson in that.


----------



## Tonitonichopchop (Mar 6, 2011)

*Prepares popcorn for epic showdown


----------



## Hypershad12 (Mar 6, 2011)

"Anonymous Vs. Sony"? What is this the United States Supreme Court?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But, seriously, I hope this works itself out in a positive manner.


----------



## chyyran (Mar 6, 2011)

Evo.lve said:
			
		

> Yeah, Sony had better fix up their image, or one day people will be telling their kids about a company that bitchfitted whenever things didn't go their way and how there's a life lesson in that.


I'll be sure to remember it when I have kids.
It's a good story with a good lesson


----------



## GameWinner (Mar 6, 2011)

Forgot about this
*Narrator 
A new challenger steps up named Anonymous!
As Sony prepares to take control over the internets,
this new guy prepares to take them down!
What will happen next time in the STREETS Z!


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 6, 2011)

I support them for sure. Sony's actions are just terrifying


----------



## twiztidsinz (Mar 6, 2011)

Took down Scientology?

http://www.scientology.org/
Oh yeah.. REAL down.


Sorry, but they didn't do jack shit to Scientology.
They protested wearing stupid masks and caused a headache for a little bit, then stopped. They are not heroes, they are not protectors, they are not defenders of anything. They are 12 year olds who jerk off to dickgirl porn in their moms basements.


----------



## Wintrale (Mar 6, 2011)

Evo.lve said:
			
		

> Yeah, Sony had better fix up their image, or one day people will be telling their kids about a company that bitchfitted whenever things didn't go their way and how there's a life lesson in that.



Lulz... Sony protecting their intellectual property now equates to them throwing a bitchfit. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This whole thing is hilarious, especially considering all Sony is using the information to do is find out how far the hack spread so they can work out whether to hold the case in New Jersey or San Fransico. But the one thing that's even funnier is that it's perfectly fine for people to hack PSN and screw the PS3 as much as they like, but the second Sony actually does something about it every 13 year old on the internet bands together to try to bring down the big meany of a company.

But this is fine, please continue. If Sony leaves the gaming market, then that just means every third party developer out there will stop making games because selling their products on the 360 alone isn't profitable enough. Oh, and of course every developer that worked for Sony would go out of business too. But of course, all of this is for a good cause. What happens to the gaming market is irrelevant so long as you guys get your homebrew.


----------



## SPH73 (Mar 6, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> *A subpoena to YouTube, already approved, demands data to identify who watched the video and “documents reproducing all records or usernames and IP addresses that have posted or published comments in response to the video.”
> 
> THIS IS WHY*



So maliciously gathering the private information of 1000s of people is now seen as "protecting their intelletctual property?"

F***ing really?

We are a site full of pirates. This effects us all. Where does it end? When will Sony come to GBAtemp demanding the information of everyone who posted topics related to PS3 modding, hacking or CFW?

Mark my words. The outcome of this battle will have dire consequences for us all.


----------



## Ser (Mar 6, 2011)

twiztidsinz said:
			
		

> Sorry, but they didn't do jack shit to Scientology.
> They protested wearing stupid masks and caused a headache for a little bit, *then stopped. *



Joined JUST so I could correct you on this matter.
http://www.whyweprotest.net/
Anon is still alive, kicking, and quite enjoying their protests. They haven't stopped and aren't likely to.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Mar 6, 2011)

*Downloads LOIC* ....I wonder when we get to fire our lazors....

And Yea....I saw this coming from a mile away.....but its almost refreshing to see its finally here....
Now all we need is a Fawx news report on it....

*sorry I used to spend allot of time at 4chan before I started coming here*


----------



## Joe88 (Mar 6, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Specifically they have targeted a young hacker named GeoHot. He is being sued by the company after his home was raided earlier this month.



lolwut
his home was never raided


----------



## L-Lawliet (Mar 6, 2011)

Their protests are nothing more than that, they always end up looking stupid for even bothering to get involved, especially when Westboro Baptist and Scientology are concerned.


----------



## SPH73 (Mar 6, 2011)

Fear Zoa said:
			
		

> *Downloads LOIC* ....I wonder when we get to fire our lazors....
> 
> And Yea....I saw this coming from a mile away.....but its almost refreshing to see its finally here....
> *Now all we need is a Fawx news report on it....*
> ...



Its only a matter of time.


----------



## Nujui (Mar 6, 2011)

SPH73 said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not everyone here is a pirate you know.


----------



## SPH73 (Mar 6, 2011)

Sheaperd121 said:
			
		

> Not everyone here is a pirate you know.



Yeah, I'm sure most of this site's traffic comes from people looking to play homebrew games


----------



## Nujui (Mar 6, 2011)

SPH73 said:
			
		

> Sheaperd121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


People pirate. I've bet some people  here have probably pirated something, but you can't say everyone here is a pirate.


----------



## SPH73 (Mar 6, 2011)

Sheaperd121 said:
			
		

> SPH73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stop trying to drag this off topic.

Also, look at the most popular sections on this forum. People come here for piracy information and ROM/ISO release info.

Deal with it. 

Maybe not everyone is a pirate, but most people here are. And I'm sure you've never downloaded anything protected by the DMCA, right?


----------



## Nujui (Mar 6, 2011)

SPH73 said:
			
		

> Sheaperd121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And I'm sure you haven't either 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But let's get back on topic.


----------



## megawalk (Mar 6, 2011)

A> my hands clap for anonymous as they do something good now
B> George Hotz is state-legal in my point of view
C> the ps3 is more like a personal computer
D> i hate sony
and finally
E> Go Anonymous GO!
and i'll go get my popcorn to see how this will play out


----------



## Rydian (Mar 6, 2011)

Anonymous is not nearly as large as they think and does not have nearly as much power as they think they do.  While it is a good effort, they need to do a little fact-checking (it was graf that had his house raided, geohot was ordered by the court to hand over his drives) and perhaps think of other ways to be effective.



			
				Wintrale said:
			
		

> Lulz... Sony protecting their intellectual property now equates to them throwing a bitchfit.


Do you want a repeat of this thread or something? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That sentence is inherently flawed.  *It does not take the entire situation into account, only the perceived goals*.  You've already been yelled at for doing that multiple threads (including the one I posted where pretty much everybody mocked you), that should be a hint that what you continue to post is not correct...  Yet you continue to post it.

My conclusion is you are purposely trying to instigate people.  You are repeatedly stating your assessment of the situation and what you think of as facts, _after they've been disproven (or debunked) by multiple people in multiple threads_.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Mar 6, 2011)

I wonder what they are going to do. Just protest or go on a massive hack spree. 

But anyways, I called this right at the beginning. If Sony didn't fix their attitude, there's going to be a backlash whether they won. No matter what happened, if they won or lost, something is going to happen with Sony.


----------



## Evo.lve (Mar 6, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Anonymous is not nearly as large as they think and does not have nearly as much power as they think they do.  While it is a good effort, they need to do a little fact-checking (it was graf that had his house raided, geohot was ordered by the court to hand over his drives) and perhaps think of other ways to be effective.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Rydian for President.


----------



## Rydian (Mar 6, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> I wonder what they are going to do. Just protest or go on a massive hack spree.


I hope that if anything, they do physical protests so there's some news coverage of the situation.


----------



## Evo.lve (Mar 6, 2011)

IMO if Sony screws this up once more, I swear to God...

But yeah some physical protests would be good, but then again not every adult would listen to

"In other news, Anonymous have protested Sony for being fucking dickheads about their console being hacked."

"Sony made a console? What the fuck is 'hacked'?"


----------



## Wombo Combo (Mar 6, 2011)

Don't go to that site or Sony might subpoena to get your IP Address and sue you.

This post is sarcasm seeing some people cant tell.​


----------



## Recorderdude (Mar 6, 2011)

Revenge, thy name is annonyous.


----------



## Evo.lve (Mar 6, 2011)

If musicrevenge be the sound of lovevictory, play on.


----------



## SPH73 (Mar 6, 2011)

Wombo Combo said:
			
		

> Don't go to that site or Sony might subpoena to get your IP Address and sue you.



Nope. They would have to subpeona the owners of the site. And they have no reason nor any legal grounds.

Fanboy scare tactics


----------



## Wombo Combo (Mar 6, 2011)

SPH73 said:
			
		

> Wombo Combo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It was sarcasm


----------



## Wintrale (Mar 6, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Do you want a repeat of this thread or something?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh noes, I've been mocked by some nobody's on the internet! Whatever will I do? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So this isn't about legalising hacking so you can get your homebrew anymore? Then what are you so determined to run Sony into the ground for? What could possibly drive you to want to get Sony leaving the video game market, if not so you can do what you want with your consoles? This whole thread basically reiterates my own opinion of the situation - nobody gives a damn how this affects the gaming market. All you care about is your consumer rights, like companies will be on you like vultures the second the courts rule in their favour. You don't care what happens to the people working at SCE, if hundreds of people lose their jobs because Sony pulls the plug on the subsidiary that's getting them nothing but bad press thanks to people like you.

No, all you care about is getting things your way. You don't care how it affects anything else or anyone else. If the video game market crashed next week because Sony leaves, then what? Who wins then? I sure as hell don't and I know who'd be to blame - people like you.


----------



## Elvarg (Mar 6, 2011)

meh id like to see anonymousness win.


----------



## Evo.lve (Mar 6, 2011)

To be perfectly fucking honest, if Sony crashed the console market it'd just be more bad press for them.

Consumer rights and fact ---> Your half-assed opinion


----------



## Fear Zoa (Mar 6, 2011)

Elvarg said:
			
		

> meh id like to see anonymousness win.


If it makes you feel any better they can't really lose....They have nothing to lose and sony can't stop them....(too many....would be a huge waste of money to take them all down...more would show up anyways)


----------



## Sheimi (Mar 6, 2011)

*Gets Popcorn*
*Gets Soda*
*Gets a Lawn Chair*
Go Anonymous


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Mar 6, 2011)

ogRex said:
			
		

> Anonymous VS Sony: *ITS ON LIKE DONKEY KONG!! *


You know Nintendo copyrighted that phrase. They can sue you now.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That aside, this is pretty big news.


----------



## Evo.lve (Mar 6, 2011)

The first time I heard "It's on like Donkey Kong" was in Alvin and the Chipmunks 2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But then again I've never played any of the Donkey Kong games.


----------



## Joe88 (Mar 6, 2011)

Fear Zoa said:
			
		

> Elvarg said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that and the FBI has been trying to track them down for years and besides catching a bunch of script kiddies, they havnt made any progress in finding the heads of anon
though its all over the world arrests have been made for members of anon, but again they are just clueless script kiddies


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Mar 6, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nintendo will just revive it like last time... so they win. You seriously make it sound like the Video Game Market is all Sony.


----------



## MMX (Mar 6, 2011)

you should stop visiting www.sony.com

You could be interested into the PS3, then the games, then hacking - one thing leads to another and sony sues you for visiting sony.com


----------



## Jan1tor (Mar 6, 2011)

What scares me even more is that it doesn't seem like Google/Youtube, and Twitter are fighting back. Wouldn't you think that they would try to appeal the suponea in some way to try to protect their users rights? I have not heard any type of reply to the legal system from these companies. Looks like they are just going with the flow and that isn't right either.


----------



## Splych (Mar 6, 2011)

so . . .
Sony has gotten that far have they ? i wonder what Sony will do with those who just commented or watched the video .


----------



## Joe88 (Mar 6, 2011)

will people please read the article in the other thread before commenting, the majority of thread posters just read the title and came to post their rage, troll, or other nonsense

it says clearly what they want to do with that information, they cant do anything else with it other then try to get the trail moved to CA


----------



## Ultratech87 (Mar 6, 2011)

Sheimi said:
			
		

> *Gets Popcorn*
> *Gets Soda*
> *Gets a Lawn Chair*
> Go Anonymous



Pretty much this. I'm really curious as to how all this will play out. 
We could get some interesting stuff out of all this.


----------



## Sterling (Mar 6, 2011)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> will people please read the dam article before commenting, the majority of thread posters just read the title and came to post their rage, troll, or other nonsense
> 
> it says clearly what they want to do with that information, they cant do anything else with it other then try to get the trail moved to CA


Why would IPs be useful in that? Is it to show that the majority of people who watched it would be from California? I would be willing to bet, that less than 3% of people who watched them were California citizens.

These are the user's IPs, why would these be essential to move the case?


----------



## redact (Mar 6, 2011)

how can they be anon if sony has their IP addresses? ;p


----------



## Wintrale (Mar 6, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Nintendo will just revive it like last time... so they win. You seriously make it sound like the Video Game Market is all Sony.



It isn't all Sony, but Sony represents a massive profit margin for pretty much all third party developers. If the PS3 goes out of business, that's hundreds upon thousands to millions of sales gone down the drain. As for Nintendo, is it really fair to say that? We shouldn't just say that it's fine if the market crashes 'cause Nintendo'll save it again.


----------



## Sterling (Mar 6, 2011)

Wintrale said:
			
		

> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd say that currently Nintendo holds the majority of the market and video game sales (despite piracy).
Source Well, 1% less than majority.
Majority out of the big 3 is not only impressive, but well deserved. I would even go out on a limb and say that if the PS3 fails in the next year or so, Sony will just release another console. No biggie. I wouldn't even blink if SCEA--- failed tomorrow. Honestly, I haven't even remotely enjoyed an unhacked Sony console since the PS2 and Dark Cloud 2. Also, I would seriously say, it would be their fault for just throwing money around. Lack of foresight and general incompetence seems to be rampant in the human race lately.

PS: Lemme get a source to check my claim.


----------



## Maedhros (Mar 6, 2011)

Argentum Vir said:
			
		

> Joe88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Even if it's not useful, what people that watched the video will lose?

Nothing. Because they can't have personal informations about who watched the movies.

Good luck Anonymous. =)


----------



## Midna (Mar 6, 2011)

Wintrale said:
			
		

> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes because if there's no more PlayStations, Sony gamers will clearly just give up gaming forever. They won't turn toward alternatives or anything, thereby giving these apparently lost sales back to the market. That would never happen. Nope.


----------



## twiztidsinz (Mar 6, 2011)

Ser said:
			
		

> twiztidsinz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol I love how THAT is what you have an issue with.
Not the...but that I said they stopped.

I apologize for my mistakenly saying they stopped. It's just with everyone saying 'anon took down Scientology' I figured that was the end (and a pretty shitty end at that since Scientology is still around).
So fight on my /b/rothers! Pound your penises mightily into the night whilst thinking of girls with boyparts in your never ending quest to keep tooking down Scientology!!


----------



## Sterling (Mar 6, 2011)

twiztidsinz said:
			
		

> Ser said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You sure? If a corporation, or government want them bad enough, what makes you think they couldn't get it?


----------



## Joe88 (Mar 6, 2011)

Argentum Vir said:
			
		

> Joe88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


to measure information spread, and where it was most accessed and downloaded
including were mr. hotz uploaded the data from

to everyone else bitching and moaning about sony have all you info, and coming to raid your house, sue you, and ban you
they dont, they just have an IP which just says the general location (state), your ISP has all your personal information which they dont have access too


----------



## SmokeFox (Mar 6, 2011)

Lets see if this lasts 3 weeks. I hardly doubt it!


----------



## Maedhros (Mar 6, 2011)

Argentum Vir said:
			
		

> twiztidsinz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you're a guy that like conspiracy theories, I suppose they can use your ip for evil purposes and to watch every move you make.


----------



## Sterling (Mar 6, 2011)

Maedhros said:
			
		

> If you're a guy that like conspiracy theories, I suppose they can use your ip for evil purposes and to watch every move you make.


I don't, however in this day and age, I would put some of those 'Conspiracy theories' in the plausible category. Not saying they would, but they could if they wanted to.


----------



## SPH73 (Mar 6, 2011)

[youtube]zVeeqYZo5t4[/youtube]


----------



## antwill (Mar 6, 2011)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> will people please read the article in the other thread before commenting, the majority of thread posters just read the title and came to post their rage, troll, or other nonsense
> 
> it says clearly what they want to do with that information, they cant do anything else with it other then try to get the trail moved to CA


Using logic and reasoning and having actually read the article on this forum?! You're so crazy Joe88!


----------



## SPH73 (Mar 6, 2011)

antwill said:
			
		

> Joe88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



>Implying they would pay their high price lawyers to subpeona the biggest internet company in the world just to build a case.

Seriously kids, they've already got GeoHot over a barrel. He's f***ed. 

They want this information for more reasons than just "building a case."


----------



## Nujui (Mar 6, 2011)

SPH73 said:
			
		

> [youtube]zVeeqYZo5t4[/youtube]


Why did you post this video?


----------



## antwill (Mar 6, 2011)

SPH73 said:
			
		

> antwill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, all you pirates are going down. Nintendo's CEO told me. He said he's been speaking with Sony on this matter and they actually are going to use these IPs to start a botnet so that they can take down every hacker in the world by themselves. The funny thing is they already got the subpoenas granted, there's nothing anyone else can do about it now. They're gonna crucify geohot and permanently install him on the cross at their headquarters where he will be forced to rap for them or they throw stones.


----------



## DarkShinigami (Mar 6, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> Saw this and was like "Oh shit, their throwing hammers!"
> Man I am so going out to buy some popcorn.


i just got the same idea.

the shit sonys trying to pull is annoying yet amusing.  now where did i leave the popcorn


----------



## Nujui (Mar 6, 2011)

antwill said:
			
		

> SPH73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...









That's seems to be going a bit far, but I see your point.


----------



## SPH73 (Mar 6, 2011)

Sheaperd121 said:
			
		

> SPH73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



To give all the fanboys pretending this violation isn't a big deal a chance to watch the video for themselves.

Put your money where your mouth is.


----------



## Slyakin (Mar 6, 2011)

Sheaperd121 said:
			
		

> Why did you post this video?


So that GBATemp can be tracked and taken down! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Maybe he's just giving away our IPs.


----------



## Nujui (Mar 6, 2011)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> Sheaperd121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not like they have mine aleady 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But to ask a more serious question, does them having my ip do anything?

My ps3 isn't even hacked...


----------



## SPH73 (Mar 6, 2011)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> Sheaperd121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well I hate to say this but considering the amount of PS3 hacking related topics on this site I'm sure Sony's lawyers have been watching us for months.

Hey Sony... 



Spoiler



FUCK YOU



They're probably already tracking most PS3 hacking sites.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 6, 2011)

Considering GBATemp's history... I'd say that Nintendo & Sony have been aware of this place for years, possibly since it's inception =X.
But yeah... Having anonymous stand up for consumer rights is a stroke of sheer genius. (Oh noes Sony! what ever will you do...)


----------



## Oveneise (Mar 6, 2011)

I knew Anon was going to come along sometime in this issue... The outcome will be anything from peaceful.


----------



## antwill (Mar 6, 2011)

Oveneise said:
			
		

> I knew Anon was going to come along sometime in this issue... The outcome will be anything from peaceful.


You mean they'll just DDOS their site, it'll be down for a few hours and that will be it?


----------



## Oveneise (Mar 6, 2011)

antwill said:
			
		

> Oveneise said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pretty much. Well, hey, that isn't peaceful, is it?


----------



## TheTwoR's (Mar 6, 2011)

Guys I don't know if you heard, but SONY's basically already dead.
PS3's are banned and no longer sold in Europe.
This is because they kind of stole LG's technology in a way to make the PS3 read blu-ray, so SONY was sued.
Also, there's another story about SONY placing a certain strange type of spyware in their audio discs to be able to check whether the owner of the music is a pirate or not, and surely they were sued for that.
All that happened so recently.
I hope SONY burns in hell.






 ..

EDIT:



			
				SPH73 said:
			
		

> Hey Sony...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey... nice idea. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




WARNING: Extreme flaming below.


Spoiler



You unoriginal bastards! Come up with your own ideas for once! ****ING @$$holes.
First, Nintendo makes the Wii. Then, Nintendo sells Kinect to Microsoft. Then, you guys come along and decide to copy, so you make some gay PS move that has a camera AND remotes (Wii+Kinect). Also, you steal LG's ****ing technology? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Die.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Mar 6, 2011)

i hope sony does fuck off out of the console industry there should only be 2 main consoles only just like with sega and Nintendo. they've only ever came up with 1 design on their own with the psx1 and from there and onwards it was always stealing nintendos ideas and claiming them as their own!

*fuck off sony your not welcome in this business anymore!*


----------



## antwill (Mar 6, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> i hope sony does fuck off out of the console industry there should only be 2 main consoles only just like with sega and Nintendo. they've only ever came up with 1 design on their own with the psx1 and from there and onwards it was always stealing nintendos ideas and claiming them as their own!
> 
> *fuck off sony your not welcome in this business anymore!*


... "Coming up on the next episode of "Fanboys attack" Bladexdsl continues with his rant."


----------



## LightyKD (Mar 6, 2011)

SPH73 said:
			
		

> Sheaperd121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I just watched it!


----------



## Joe88 (Mar 6, 2011)

and these were the types of nonsense posts I was talking about...


----------



## ineap09 (Mar 6, 2011)

I'll be cheering Anonymous on from a distance! 

Do your best Anon!


Although I highly doubt Sony's going to leave the gaming industry, the thought of just having Microsoft and Nintendo sounds nice to me.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Mar 6, 2011)

LightyKD said:
			
		

> SPH73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so did i i even left a comment feel free everyone to quote it here so everyone can see


----------



## ineap09 (Mar 6, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> LightyKD said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But I don't want Sony to have my ip. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm stayin' away from all this stuff. Sony is using fear to manipulate my decisions. How dare you Sony!


----------



## Bladexdsl (Mar 6, 2011)

use an anon proxy!


----------



## GundamXXX (Mar 6, 2011)

Euhm

Does everyone realise that this is not posted by the same Anonymous that hacked several governments etc?

This is just some twat who wants to be cool, Anon has no intention of hacking Sony as of yet (atleast from trustworthy sources I hear that)


----------



## antwill (Mar 6, 2011)

GundamXXX said:
			
		

> Euhm
> 
> Does everyone realise that this is not posted by the same Anonymous that hacked several governments etc?
> 
> This is just some twat who wants to be cool, Anon has no intention of hacking Sony as of yet (atleast from trustworthy sources I hear that)


No one cares enough to ever read things or go by anything other than the headline on this forum...


----------



## ineap09 (Mar 6, 2011)

GundamXXX said:
			
		

> Euhm
> 
> Does everyone realise that this is not posted by the same Anonymous that hacked several governments etc?
> 
> This is just some twat who wants to be cool, Anon has no intention of hacking Sony as of yet (atleast from trustworthy sources I hear that)


And how do YOU know that they aren't the same? 

Anonymous is anonymous.

Perhaps Anon a has multiple personality disorder?

Plus, protesting does not equal hacking. It may include it, but it certainly isn't limited to it. If Anon has no intention of hacking Sony yet, that shouldn't stop Anon from protesting, right?


----------



## GundamXXX (Mar 6, 2011)

ineap09 said:
			
		

> GundamXXX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because the people who did those things (hacking Visa/Mastercard/PayPal, hacking the Egyptian government etc) have their trustworthy sources. I happen to know these sources. None of these sources mention anything of going against Sony

Yea... Anon really is the kind of organization that protests. They protest sure but it involves hacking at all times and you know it
Either way, this source was posted on a forum and only has 2 pages of replies... you really think thats trustworthy?


----------



## omatic (Mar 6, 2011)

Firstly, the information won't negatively impact the vast majority of people whose IPs are in the information being given to Sony. If all they have on you is that information, that you visited the site between 1 and infinite number of times, then there's no legal action that's going to come of it. 

Secondly, if the people claiming to be Anonymous want to be mad at someone, they should be mad at the judge that granted the order, not Sony's attorneys for submitting it. Companies submit all kinds of insane orders, and it's up to the judges to decide which ones are valid and which ones are malicious, overreaching, or frivolous.


----------



## Livin in a box (Mar 6, 2011)

IP addresses will probably be used for mapping where in the world the views to the site came from, so they can prove they came from California so that they have a case.

That's what I assume anyway.


----------



## Theraima (Mar 6, 2011)

I just want to see how this will turn out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, getting popcorn..


----------



## antwill (Mar 6, 2011)

Livin in a box said:
			
		

> IP addresses will probably be used for mapping where in the world the views to the site came from, so they can prove they came from California so that they have a case.
> 
> That's what I assume anyway.


Yay you can read!


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 6, 2011)

ron975 said:
			
		

> They took down a whole pseudo-religion, they can take down a corporation that has some power over Google Inc.
> 
> Right?


If you're referring to scientology then they hardly took it down.
If not then apologies in advance.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 6, 2011)

It's on like Donkey Kong!™ (Correction)


----------



## ThommyDude (Mar 6, 2011)

there might be some people that will hate me but...
GO ANONYMOUS!!
*ahem*
alright back to my normal self.


----------



## coolness (Mar 6, 2011)

Lolz let the cyber WAR begin


----------



## Law (Mar 6, 2011)

Anonymous trying to jump on another bandwagon? What a surprise.


edit: or rather it seems that an "anonymous" wants to jump on the Anonymous bandwagon, but has fallen short and slipped off the bridge.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 6, 2011)

ineap09 said:
			
		

> Bladexdsl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey guys, let's make Sony remember this by boycotting the NGP when it comes out! (y)


----------



## Gullwing (Mar 6, 2011)

Sheaperd121 said:
			
		

> I'll bring some candy.


I'll bring some pop corn.. This is gonna be EPIC!


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Mar 6, 2011)

Sony wins by an anonymous vote!


----------



## Maedhros (Mar 6, 2011)

The forums server admins knows your ip number, oh my god, we are screwed.


----------



## 1234turtles (Mar 6, 2011)

it would be so fucked up if they asked for the ip adress of people on gbatemp


----------



## wrettcaughn (Mar 6, 2011)

1234turtles said:
			
		

> it would be so fucked up if they asked for the ip adress of people on gbatemp



Why?  Are you doing something illegal?

No court (in the U.S. anyway) would grant Sony access to IP addresses in order to "hunt down pirates".  The whole reason Sony had been denied access up to this point was privacy protection.  Sony is being allowed this access now because these most recent subpoenas do not let Sony go after anyone other than Geohot with the info, and even in his case, the info can only be used to settle the dispute over jurisdiction.


----------



## xdmario1 (Mar 6, 2011)

Come brothers, now is our finest hour...


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Mar 6, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Hey guys, let's make Sony remember this by boycotting the NGP when it comes out! (y)



We don't need to do that. The NGP will fail compared to the 3DS because of its outrageous price. 

Yeah, I know they haven't announced price, but it's obviously gonna be ridiculously expensive.


----------



## Maedhros (Mar 6, 2011)

Giga_Gaia said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would thank you if you said the price to me... I could sell this information for Sony for a nice price.


----------



## Sully99 (Mar 6, 2011)

tigris said:
			
		

> Hey guys, let's make Sony remember this by boycotting the NGP when it comes out! (y)



I am not buying one because of this youtube nonsense.


----------



## antwill (Mar 6, 2011)

Sully99 said:
			
		

> tigris said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're not buying one because people want to boycott it?


----------



## Sully99 (Mar 6, 2011)

antwill said:
			
		

> Sully99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Because of this youtube nonsense.

I will never buy another sony product.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Mar 6, 2011)

Sully99 said:
			
		

> tigris said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



it doesn't count as a boycott if you weren't going to buy it anyway...

you're not going to buy another Sony product ever again?  you better pay attention to the insides of all of your electronics from now to eternity...  you're never going to own a bluray player? ever?


----------



## Sully99 (Mar 6, 2011)

Old8oy said:
			
		

> Sully99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually I was going to buy it. I buy all portable game systems.

Why so ass pained sony pals? Is it because your favorite company is finally getting what it deserves?


----------



## wrettcaughn (Mar 6, 2011)

Sully99 said:
			
		

> Old8oy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol...  sony pals?  i don't own a single sony product at the moment.  i hope sony loses this case.  i just think it's hilarious for people to be making claims about never buying another sony product again over this.  i hope you don't have a facebook account...  they're selling a lot more of your private information to third parties than sony is asking for with these subpoenas.


----------



## SPH73 (Mar 6, 2011)

Old8oy said:
			
		

> Sully99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Many industry indsiders also consider bluray to be the new Laser Disc and not the true next gen format. 

http://www.pocket-lint.com/news/17399/sams...ay-5-years-left

The slow read speeds do make the format s*** for gaming. Even a faster drive wont fix the slow data transfer. Bluray is great for movies and s*** for gaming. 

2. Name ONE piece of electronics not made by Sony that uses Sony components. Although you may be able to find one or two, you greatly exaggerate their contributions to the electronics industry.

Its so EASY to live without Sony. There are so many other, better choices on the market. If someone says they're not going to purchase a Sony product, well that's fine for them. Only a fanboy would object and try to cry foul. These same idiots are supporting a company that is attacking pirates while they themselves post on a piracy focused web site. This fact alone automatically negates anything they have to say on the subject. Their opinions are literally meaningless. 

Seriously, I hope you kids have made your peace with karma. Because that s*** it a bitch. One day it will be your ISP knocking at your door.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Mar 6, 2011)

sony had nothing to do with creating bluray?  you should fix the wiki then http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blu-ray_Disc#Origins

no one greatly exaggerated anything...  i merely insinuated that unless you are 100% sure that every electronic device you purchase has 0 components manufactured by sony how can you really "boycott" them?

a sony fanboy?  really?  the only sony product i've owned in the last 10 years was a psp and i don't even have that anymore.  as i've said, i hope sony loses this case.  do i think they've gone too far?  hell no i don't.  do i give a shit if sony has my IP address?  not in the least.  people are worked up because they see tech sites posting headlines like "Sony Knows Who You Are!!!"  which is misinformation.  they can't get your names or home addresses...  all they can get is the state (in the U.S. only, foreign countries don't concern them at all in these subpoenas) from which an IP address originated.  no one can be sued.

"but sony's invading my privacy" - you're privacy is already being invaded by so many entities it's not even funny
"but i'm a "hacker" and i stand by Geohot" - bullshit you are

the only fanboys in this thread are the sony haters.  it's "cool" to hate sony right now...  i'm going to buy whichever system has the games i want to play.  right now it's the xbox 360.  maybe in the future it'll be the PS6.  console loyalty is a joke.


----------



## Sully99 (Mar 6, 2011)

SPH73 said:
			
		

> Old8oy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My dad still has his laser disk player those disks are the size of records. LOL


----------



## Warrior522 (Mar 6, 2011)

SPH73 said:
			
		

> Its so EASY to live without Sony. There are so many other, better choices on the market. If someone says they're not going to purchase a Sony product, well that's fine for them. Only a fanboy would object and try to cry foul. These same idiots are supporting a company that is attacking pirates while they themselves post on a piracy focused web site. This fact alone automatically negates anything they have to say on the subject. Their opinions are literally meaningless.
> 
> Seriously, I hope you kids have made your peace with karma. Because that s*** it a bitch. One day it will be your ISP knocking at your door.



+9001.


----------



## SPH73 (Mar 6, 2011)

Sully99 said:
			
		

> *My dad still has his laser disk player those disks are the size of records. LOL*



Yes but it was a great format for its day. 

In the 90s it was the only way to see the kind of extras, deleted scenes, trailers, etc that you commonly find on today's DVDs. 
It was also the only way to watch most films in their proper cinematic aspect ratio. (I hate pan and scan.)

If you were a serious movie fan Laser Discs were the only way to go.

One more thing...

To the other guy who said Sony "created" bluray... I already covered that in my last post. Beat you to it.

Waaaaay off topic now.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Mar 7, 2011)

i guess some people just understand that piracy is illegal and know that one day they may have to pay the piper for doing something they knew to be WRONG.  i've pirated games.  that doesn't mean i'm loyal to everyone else who pirates games.  how can anyone blame Sony for attacking PIRATES?  EVERYONE HERE KNOWS IT'S ILLEGAL TO PIRATE!!!

at the same time.  we _should_ be able to modify our personal property in any way we see fit.

karma is a bitch.  and we'll all remember that if/when we're living in a cardboard box paying Sony or any other company with the cans we pick up on the street.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





edit:  @SPH73 - read much?  who said Sony "created" bluray by themselves?  no one did.  Sony played a role in the development did they not?  what exactly did you "cover" in your last post?



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Sony started two projects applying the new diodes: UDO (Ultra Density Optical)[6], and DVR Blue (together with Pioneer)[7], a format of rewritable discs that would eventually become Blu-ray Disc (more specifically, BD-RE). The core technologies of the formats are similar.
> 
> The first DVR Blue prototypes were unveiled at the CEATEC exhibition in October 2000 by Sony.[8] A trademark for the "Blue Disc" logo was filed February 9, 2001.[9] On February 19, 2002, the project was officially announced as Blu-ray Disc,[10][11] and Blu-ray Disc Founders was founded by the nine initial members.
> 
> ...


----------



## SPH73 (Mar 7, 2011)

Old8oy said:
			
		

> i guess some people just understand that piracy is illegal and know that one day they may have to pay the piper for doing something they knew to be WRONG. * i've pirated games.  *
> 
> This isn't about piracy. Never was. Its about privacy. Go back and read the entire topic.
> 
> ...


----------



## KingVamp (Mar 7, 2011)

SPH73 said:
			
		

> Plain and simple. No one should be monitored for watching a video. Public Information is free. Viva la revolution!



Old8oy you assuming everyone that hack stuff is a pirate which is not true. You can be a anti-pirate and still hack your *own *stuff.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Mar 7, 2011)

wow SPH73...

i think you have a personality disorder

the piracy comment was in reference to this:



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Only a fanboy would object and try to cry foul. These same idiots are supporting a company that is attacking pirates while they themselves post on a piracy focused web site. This fact alone automatically negates anything they have to say on the subject. Their opinions are literally meaningless.
> 
> Seriously, I hope you kids have made your peace with karma. Because that s*** it a bitch. One day it will be your ISP knocking at your door.



Karma goes both ways bud...

I didn't imply shit regarding who created blu-ray  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  you misinterpreted my statement.  the person i was responding to claimed to be swearing off everything Sony forever.  i was pointing out that Sony has their hands in many things.  at no point did i give sony full credit for creating blu-ray, the Earth, or anything else for that matter...

You think you are a cannibal troll but you assume too much...

Feel free to my check my posts in previous threads if you think i support Sony in their case.  I hope they crash and burn.  but they have every right to try and defend themselves in the meantime.  Have you personally read the subpoenas?  Do you know precisely what they'll have access to and how they can use it?




			
				KingVamp said:
			
		

> Old8oy you assuming everyone that hack stuff is a pirate which is not true. You can be a anti-pirate and still hack your *own *stuff.



again, i don't assume shit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  dude specifically mentioned "supporting a company that's attacking pirates".  that is where the piracy comment came from.


----------



## Maedhros (Mar 7, 2011)

Pirates will always use homebrews as crutch.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Mar 7, 2011)

Fucking finally!

Took anon long enough to catch wind, didn't it?


----------



## Rydian (Mar 7, 2011)

Maedhros said:
			
		

> Pirates will always use homebrews as crutch.


In the same way that gun owners use "self-defense" as a crutch?


----------



## Maedhros (Mar 7, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Maedhros said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yup, in the same way.

Sad, because some homebrews are amazing.


----------



## KingVamp (Mar 7, 2011)

Maedhros said:
			
		

> Pirates will always use homebrews as crutch.


Because their no good, honest  homebrewers.


----------



## Haloman800 (Mar 7, 2011)

Who the heck is leading these people? I mean, I'm sure tons of people try to give them orders, but who does who take orders from?

I guess they're...


But seriously, it must be really hard leading an attack without any leaders or any real order. I guess the chaos makes it more.. Effective.


----------



## Maedhros (Mar 7, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> Maedhros said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like us, on gbatemp.


----------



## TheViolentOne (Mar 7, 2011)

first off ; I Flickin' hate SONY! but ! I own a lot of sony products...why? because sony's products are the best.just for once forget about gaming, sony is the best on music and sound.I mean doesn't anyone remember those old casette players , Walkman? it was the first portable casette player.even now walkman lives.now what about sony headphones? they are the best .no need for questioning.and as I said before I am a sony hater .but I have a ps3.because most of my fav. games are on ps.my television is sony.giving me the best quality .my music player is sony.giving me the best sound(w/ headphones) yes sony is a bastard thief on gaming and all but. c'mon ...we can't live without sony.

of course there are other good companies but most of them are connected to sony.C'MON! SONY EVEN OWNS COCA COLA!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







coca cola does not means only "COLA" it also means most of the best fruit juises like capy. Sony own everything in my country.


----------



## SPH73 (Mar 7, 2011)

Old8oy said:
			
		

> wow SPH73...
> 
> i think you're a big doody head



Personal insults? Stay classy Old8oy.

Off topic... Walkman? Walkman were crap. Walkman have been crap since the late 80s.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Mar 7, 2011)

This is obviously a hot topic of debate, but let's _stay_ on topic please. Also, reel in the profanity a bit. I'm not one to blush, but some of these remarks are bit too graphic for the all-ages community that make up GBAtemp.

Peace


----------



## Searinox (Mar 7, 2011)

I like what they did to HGBary over its complicity with Bank of America to attack WikiLeaks with defamation and leadership picking, despite to this day being no evidence that it planned to release any leaked documents against them. It was major ass owning. I have faith in anon delivering the very best in asskickery.


----------



## epicCreations.or (Mar 8, 2011)

i made this in 10 minutes

OBJECTION


----------



## Fear Zoa (Mar 8, 2011)

Haloman800 said:
			
		

> Who the heck is leading these people? I mean, I'm sure tons of people try to give them orders, but who does who take orders from?
> 
> I guess they're...
> 
> ...


Yea Anonymous tends to be one of those things that doesn't seem like it would work....and by all logic...shouldn't work....but somehow ends up working due to the amount of people....


----------



## Ikki (Mar 8, 2011)

Wait what is that forum?

I don't think those are actually anons, unless they've changed a lot. 
They don't seem very supportive, what happened to the legion?

Anonymous movement has to be called for at 4chan. Even if it quickly goes through the pages, that's where the anonymous are. Haven't been there in a long while though.

However, I hope they do it right like they did right other things before.


----------



## Law (Mar 8, 2011)

It wouldn't surprise me if a certain GBAtemp member posted that thread there. Anon doesn't seem to care, it's just one guy who's misinterpreted everything and thinks Sony is going to track him down and murder his family.


----------



## Joe88 (Mar 8, 2011)

Ikki said:
			
		

> Wait what is that forum?
> 
> I don't think those are actually anons, unless they've changed a lot.
> They don't seem very supportive, what happened to the legion?
> ...


thats because this isnt the same anon that are on 4chan, as you can see by all the thread trolling

the real anon doesnt post stuff on forums, they use image boards


----------



## FencingFoxFTW (Mar 9, 2011)

twiztidsinz said:
			
		

> Took down Scientology?
> 
> http://www.scientology.org/
> Oh yeah.. REAL down.
> ...



This.

all they will do is troll Sony, maybe some DDoS attacks.


----------

